# Middle name for "Ayla"



## sophiedaphne

I really like the name "Ayla." Would you pronounce it like "EYE-luh" or long a-luh? I prefer the first pronunciation...
Anyway, what are good middle names? I'm biased towards names that start with "s" but would like to hear other ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Kyla

Both girls called Ayla that I know are pronounced "Ay-la". Eye-luh would be spelled Isla in this area. 

They are Ayla Sophia Carenza and Ayla Marie. I like both. :flower:


----------



## Mummy May

My friends little girl is called Ayla May. and pronounced the same as Isla xx


----------



## Kellen

I would pronounce it: "Ay-la." Mainly because that is how it is pronounced in the Clan of the Cave Bears books, which is where I first encountered it.


----------



## 3Beans

Ay-la would be how'd I'd pronounce it. I think Ayla Nicole or Ayla Rose or Ayla Grace all sound good!


----------



## CloverMouse

When I read it I thought A-La, 

I like 
Isla Noelle
Isla Arianna


----------



## Taylah

Ay- la is how I would pronounce it eye-la would be spelt isla , I like ay-la more , you can steal my middle name choice if you like it ayla jade


----------



## Ecologirl

I would pronounce Ayla Ay-la. Isla is how I expect to see Eye-luh spelled.

As for middle names to go with it, I think a one syllable name like Grace, Shay/Shae, Rose could compliment it. Or short two syllable ones like Lily could be nice, x


----------



## Ecologirl

P.S. I like Ay-la more too. Isla's getting a bit too popular, x


----------



## xvmomovx

Like the pronunciation Eye-Luh.

Ayla May
Ayla Grace
Ayla Serenity
Ayla Sophia
Ayla Samantha
Ayla Sylvia


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'd pronounce it 'Ay - lah' as 'Eye - lah' would be spelled 'Isla' here!

Middle names..

Ayla May
Ayla Rose
Ayla June
Ayla Beth
Ayla Louise
Ayla Kate
Ayla Jayne
Ayla Elizabeth
Ayla Violet
Ayla Rae
Ayla Belle
Ayla Eve
Ayla Sophia
Ayla Victoria


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would pronounce it Ay-luh. I think Sophia makes a lovely middle name :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

To me Eye-luh and Ay-luh are two different names ones Isla and the other Ayla.

I like Ayla Sophia x


----------



## BUGaBOO

We are calling our daughter Isla Jade and I considered Ayla as an alternative spelling as I live in Australia now (moved from Scotland) and don't want it mispronounced but think its just as likely to be mispronounced as Ayla which I would assume to be said as 'Ay-lah'


----------

